# Central CT sub



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a 2014 chevy 1ton dump truck with 9' fisher SS v-plow and polycaster sander available for work. Text me at 203-641-7579


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

where are you located?


----------



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

performanceplus said:


> where are you located?


Cheshire


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a property on 66 in Middletown. Just need plowing. We take care of the salt.


----------



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

performanceplus said:


> I have a property on 66 in Middletown. Just need plowing. We take care of the salt.


well if you haven't found anyone to clear it let me know. Might consider taking the drive if the price is right


----------

